# Reward Card for Lufthansa?



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

The company I'll be working for set me up with a Lufthansa flight from the states, so I did some checking around in terms of service vs other airlines & Lufthansa came out decently. Scheduling wise, I like the fact that if I fly them back home for vacations, I would connect in Frankfort, instead of using other airlines & have to go through Heathrow (which I've read too many times to avoid if you can).

Are there any banks in AD that offer a reward card that's linked to Lufthansa Miles & More program? Lufthansa's site was not very useful in this regard. 

Thanks.

Ish


----------

